# Vienna Symphonic Variations



## Guy Bacos (Sep 16, 2010)

For once this is not a demo dedicated to a particular instrument or downloads, but a melting pot of a bunch of instruments taking turns playing the theme or fragments of it, and making an orchestral variation piece. Something I though might be fun to try.

Vienna Symphonic Variations

Comments are welcomed.


----------



## JBacal (Sep 16, 2010)

Delightful! Impressive soundscape too. 

Did you want the solo trumpet to sound forward on the stage? The marimba also caught my attention but that might be simply because I don't often hear this orchestral color. 

Again very nice work!

Best,
Jay


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 17, 2010)

Such a wonderfully playful piece and so skillfully crafted! Its a pleasure listening to your colorful orchestration and the expressive dynamics you add that really brings these samples to life.

Truly one of the best works I've heard in a long time. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2010)

a really enjoyable listen, Guy! the sound of the orchestra is open and natural and the march-like pace of the composition make it light and fresh, well done!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, you did a very cool piece and arrangement, Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Guy,

great piece of music there!

The performance sounds great!

Just curious as to what reverb you are using.

best,

Steve.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Steve!

I'm using Todd AO combined with some hall reverb. I'm using Berlin hall but I don't think Berlin is necessarily better than others for the hall effect, I just liked it and didn't research more. Next week, I'll probably be using another one. The right combination gives the right depth.

So no MIR, but I can't wait to see it on Macs.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Sep 22, 2010)

Great Piece and great Sound too! Can you explain some more about your Reverb setup and the (Power)panning involved?
Thanks, Andreas


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Guy,

thanks for letting me know your reverb info.

I enjoyed listening to the music. Your orchestration and the music is great!


thanks and best,


Steve :D


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 22, 2010)

Guy, can you confirm whether the built in reverb on VI Pro is from Vienna Suite? Frankly, it's smoother and better sounding than the verbs that come with the DAWs I have. I love how it sweetens up the VIenna samples. Love it!


----------



## Gary Eskow (Sep 23, 2010)

Bravo, Guy. VI is lucky to have you!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 24, 2010)

dcoscina @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> Guy, can you confirm whether the built in reverb on VI Pro is from Vienna Suite? Frankly, it's smoother and better sounding than the verbs that come with the DAWs I have. I love how it sweetens up the VIenna samples. Love it!



The built in reverb is not from VS. Its an algo verb.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks again guys, and thanks vibrato for answering that question.

All the best,

Guy


----------

